# PIECE OF CAKE WW2 Fighter Sqdn on DVD



## Royzee617 (Aug 21, 2005)

PIECE OF CAKE - 3 Disc DVD Set - New - Region 2
is getting lots of interest on EBay - I saw this on UK TV years ago and it is brilliant.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6424737008&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

I wondered if some of the visitors were maybe unaware of this vid. The book is equally good BTW as are most of DR's novels.


----------

